# Fixture Comparison: Catalina T5 vs Coralife PC



## paulrw (Apr 14, 2009)

i can't give you actual measurements but i had a coralife 24" 1x65w fixture and purchased a cheapo odysea 2x24w t5 ho with a single reflector and it's visually is brighter and better growth also had to cut the photo period down from 8-9h to 6h


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Odysea light fixtures are very cheap! How much did u pay for shipping and where do u buy replacement lamps?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd compare the Coralife 2x96 PC to the Catalina 2x39 T5HO in terms of light output.

And personally, I'll never own another Odyssea fixture. I owned one, it was scary (ran hot, hummed all the time, and all the stories online about them catching fire scared me off permanently.)


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

From my measurements of 55 watt PC lights, and measurements I have received from others with T5HO lights, I am reasonably sure that a 24 inch long T5HO, single bulb, and a single 55 watt PC bulb fixture give about the same light intensity directly under them and over about a 24 inch length. The T5HO bulb would be a 24 watt, as I recall, so that can be interpreted to mean that the T5HO fixture gives more than twice the PAR per watt as the PC fixture. The reflectors are an important part of this - my 55 watt data is for an AH Supply reflector, and the T5HO is for TEK and similar reflectors. Most 65 watt fixtures don't use as good a reflector as the AH Supply reflector, so the T5HO would be considerably more than twice as good as a typical 65 watt PC.


----------



## tcgoetz (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow sounds like more of a improvement then I would have expected. One of the things I was considering, was getting the 4 x 39w Catalina for my 65g and moving the 2 x 96w to the new tank (probably a 40g breeder) and running both with a dawn and dusk light cycle. 

Thanks for info!


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> From my measurements of 55 watt PC lights, and measurements I have received from others with T5HO lights, I am reasonably sure that a 24 inch long T5HO, single bulb, and a single 55 watt PC bulb fixture give about the same light intensity directly under them and over about a 24 inch length. The T5HO bulb would be a 24 watt, as I recall, so that can be interpreted to mean that the T5HO fixture gives more than twice the PAR per watt as the PC fixture. The reflectors are an important part of this - my 55 watt data is for an AH Supply reflector, and the T5HO is for TEK and similar reflectors. Most 65 watt fixtures don't use as good a reflector as the AH Supply reflector, so the T5HO would be considerably more than twice as good as a typical 65 watt PC.


Hoppy, you've really confused me now. A couple of weeks back, when I posted about upgrading the single bulb (24"w., 65watt) PC fixture I had on my 26gal. tank to a two-bulb Catalina (potentially 130 watts- although I have two "55" watt bulbs in it as we speak), my recollection is that you stated you would _never_ put that much light over a tank of that size. And now , if I understand the quote above, you say that a 24"w., 24 watt T5HO bulb (with a good reflector) is "considerably more than twice as good as a typical 65 watt PC." So, are you saying that you would _never, ever_ use a two-bulb, 24"w., T5HO fixture above a 26 gal. tank??? What about a 29gal. (very commonly done)?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I had a 2x65w coralife PC over my 37g with a supplemental coralife 2x18w t5 strip in the front. Now I have a Catalina 4x24w t5ho fixture with giesemann bulbs. I would say the two are pretty comparable as far as growth and light output. Before I put the giesemann bulbs in there though (was running 2-6700k and 2-10000k catalina bulbs that were in the fixture when I bought it) the growth was much less. 

I have no scientific data, this is just my own observations.


----------



## jjlin78 (Aug 15, 2009)

bsmith said:


> I had a 2x65w coralife PC over my 37g with a supplemental coralife 2x18w t5 strip in the front. Now I have a Catalina 4x24w t5ho fixture with giesemann bulbs. I would say the two are pretty comparable as far as growth and light output. Before I put the giesemann bulbs in there though (was running 2-6700k and 2-10000k catalina bulbs that were in the fixture when I bought it) the growth was much less.
> 
> I have no scientific data, this is just my own observations.


so what giesemann bulbs are you using now?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Im on my phone right now so i cant check but i believe miday and powerchrome, ill double check when i get back to work. 

Moral of the story, if you get a catalina fixture get it with ou bulbs and save some money.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Midday & Aquaflora. 

HUGE difference over the CA 6700k/10000k bulbs. Plants look way better and less GSA if you can believe it.


----------



## tcgoetz (Jul 8, 2005)

Would the Catalina 4 x 39w 36" fixture be too much light for a 65g (36" L x 24" D x 18" W)?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

tcgoetz said:


> Would the Catalina 4 x 39w 36" fixture be too much light for a 65g (36" L x 24" D x 18" W)?


A 2x 39w should grow just about anything. If you've got pressurized CO2 you could get the 4x fixture and run the 2nd bank of bulbs for a short "burst," though I doubt you'd really need it.

I'd also get the fixture you can suspend above the tank, so you can raise and lower it till you get the light levels just right for your tank.


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

I just go my t5 Catalina, service was AWESOME! I called as opposed to ordering online. roud: Got set up with a custom fixture. 2 bulbs in the wider black fixture and 2 switches for a little over the cost listed online. If you have questions on a setup, give him a call.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Couldn't agree more. I was unhappy with the output on mine and jeff said if I sent it back he would install a 2x39w ballast in one of the banks (its a 4x24w fixture) for a super noon burst for free. Very flexible and knowledgeable too. 



Yzmxer99 said:


> I just go my t5 Catalina, service was AWESOME! I called as opposed to ordering online. roud: Got set up with a custom fixture. 2 bulbs in the wider black fixture and 2 switches for a little over the cost listed online. If you have questions on a setup, give him a call.


----------



## cameliaflower (Nov 14, 2009)

*I'm new*

I currently have a 48 X 18 X 30 tank and I working on turning it into a planted tank. I already have a CO2 system and have MTS for the substrate. So the question is what kinda light do I need and at what Wattage?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

cameliaflower said:


> I currently have a 48 X 18 X 30 tank and I working on turning it into a planted tank. I already have a CO2 system and have MTS for the substrate. So the question is what kinda light do I need and at what Wattage?


Your CO2 setup is pressurized, correct?

If yes, I'd go for the 4x54 watt Solar T5HO.


----------



## jjlin78 (Aug 15, 2009)

bsmith said:


> Midday & Aquaflora.
> 
> HUGE difference over the CA 6700k/10000k bulbs. Plants look way better and less GSA if you can believe it.


crap, i just ordered a fixture with their bulbs before i was able to read what you said about not getting their bulbs. was their really a huge difference like you said?


----------

